
Teen invents 'Sit with Us' app so no high schooler has to eat alone - jklp
http://www.today.com/parents/teen-invents-sit-us-app-so-no-high-schooler-has-t103444
======
tf2manu994
It's neat that young people are learning to code, and doing it via personal
projects rather than rote learning.

However, I think that this app would be used to brand someone as a 'target'
for bullying. I realise this is true for all social networks, but it's clear
that the effect would be amplified greatly with an app that specifically
targets kids with no one to sit next to. Also, a bully could say that they are
"open to sitting next to others" and pick on those that take that invitation.
I realise I might be a bit pessimistic but to be fair, most high schools are
not nice at all.

The idea is not bad, but humans are pretty good at sucking.

Edit: Alright, went and downloaded the app to check. If a 16 year old made
this by themself, I need to reevaluate my life. She would have needed to make
a frontend, images, and a backend. The app does chatting too, and stores login
data (not just oauth.). To top that all off there is a website[1]. They're
also registering as a nonprofit. The website blocks right clicks, and in the
keywords there are 3 names (presumably the other 2 people that made the app,
presumably parents because of last names). The main page is 283K (before
allowed to phone back home again to get images, etc)! <head> alone takes up
4.8k lines, and ends on

    
    
      <!-- START SHOPPOING CART -->
    

Which is a bit odd.

<body> ends on

    
    
       <!-- INCLUDE FLASH EMBED SCRIPTS -->
    

Which indicates that this was probably copied from another place with little
to no editing.

It also phones paypalobjects for some reason, though I can't find a donate
button. Also, the responsive design has been commented out? Though I can see
why after uncommenting it, all the images don't scale at all.

I swear I'm not bitter.

[1] [http://sitwithus.io/#!/About](http://sitwithus.io/#!/About)

